# Currently best AIO that can beat Noctua D15?



## xkm1948 (Apr 16, 2017)

As good as the D15 is for my mild OC on 5820K, it is simply too big for placement of other components. I am thinking of going AIO and get rid of the D15. So what is considered the best performer in terms of AIO that will beat D15 in performance while still being quiet? I am seeing controdictive results from different review sites. Over here Predator280 seems to be the best, while some other site claim Corsair H110/H115 are the best. Really confused here.

Thank you!


----------



## VSG (Apr 16, 2017)

Is noise a priority? If so, a lot of CLCs will end up disappointing you, and you might be better off with a smaller air cooler. The custom loop AIOs are excellent in general, but some are more consistent and reliable than others.

At this time, the Swiftech H220/320-X2, and Alphacool Eisbaer 240 and larger are decent. EK has a new modular system coming up soon, their first attempt did not go as well.

If noise is not a concern and reliable, lower cost performance is then sure any of the Corsair, NZXT, EVGA, Cooler Master etc CLCs will do the job for your setup. Get a dual 120/140 mm radiator version if possible.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 16, 2017)

Noise is not first problem. Space is. The Fury X radiator is fighting with D15 for space.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2017)

Asetek makes all of them. Most performance difference are minute if existent at all. Pick the one that fits the case, look and budget you want.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2017)

don't buy anything made by asetek they are all trash

id say anything with a 240mm rad would about do it 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HQ6DB4W/?tag=tec06d-20

thats pretty much as close to a full out custom loop as you are gonna get with a AIO


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2017)

In the end, it comes down to the bigger the radiator the better the performance.  I'd shoot for anything with a 280 rad, if you case can take it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 16, 2017)

What about Swiftech 240x2 prestige or 320x2?


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> What about Swiftech 240x2 prestige or 320x2?


good and better
anything in that class will be overkill


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> don't buy anything made by asetek they are all trash



i was looking @ who makes my last few H2O coolers, and it seems as though they are made by Asetek. what is it that makes them so bad? ive never had one fail, and am naturally curious.

my current H110iGTX is a 280mm beast.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i was looking @ who makes my last few H2O coolers, and it seems as though they are made by Asetek. what is it that makes them so bad? ive never had one fail, and am naturally curious.


remember the whole corsair leakage debacle and there relatively high case of pump failure
all asetek units they are cheap cheap cheap and you can do better for not much more money


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 16, 2017)

I assume H240X2 is not made by Asetek then. Not a fan of the RGB crap but as long as it clears out most space and does not leak I am totally fine.

I saw EKWB Predator 280 as the most recommended from TPU review. However somehow EKWB listed it as "end of life" Anybody knows why? New, maybe better AIO from EKWB??


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> remember the whole corsair leakage debacle and there relatively high case of pump failure
> all asetek units they are cheap cheap cheap and you can do better for not much more money


 I don't recall that situation. Was it a particular model or was it varying models all produced by them

 I do however recall maybe 2010'ish when AIO coolers first started coming out through rebrand makers like Corsair etc in large #'s, corsair had that stupid ribbed tubing that iirc broke on users. It was really ridged, and  inflexible

EDIT
ill google it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 20, 2017)

After reading reviews on Swiftech AIO I gave up the idea. Premature leakage seems to be a HUGE problem. So Switftech is no go. I will either wait for EKWB to put out a new AIO or simply put a third fan on the D15.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 20, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> As good as the D15 is for my mild OC on 5820K, it is simply too big for placement of other components. I am thinking of going AIO and get rid of the D15. So what is considered the best performer in terms of AIO that will beat D15 in performance while still being quiet? I am seeing controdictive results from different review sites. Over here Predator280 seems to be the best, while some other site claim Corsair H110/H115 are the best. Really confused here.
> 
> Thank you!



I don't know if it beats it, but the CM Nepton 120XL I'm using was really quiet, but I've ran CPU fan profile from mobo header and not via AiO. That's always noisy for no reason. 5820K at 4.5GHz, keeping it at around 80°C under full load. Just one fan on radiator, the other was actually case intake.

I don't understand why is there a need to run AiO's so high to keep CPU's at 60°C for no logical reason. Keep fans low and enjoy the benefits of AiO. That's low noise. 80°C is perfectly comfy temperature for so many cores and such high clocks...


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> After reading reviews on Swiftech AIO I gave up the idea. Premature leakage seems to be a HUGE problem. So Switftech is no go. I will either wait for EKWB to put out a new AIO or simply put a third fan on the D15.



All AIO coolers have one issue or another- sacrifice you make for a smaller footprint (in the area of the cpu at least) and improved performance over air cooling- air cooling has no moving parts so it will always be more reliable. Note that Corsair often covers damage to components if their AIO's happen to leak and break something.

An AIO that will beat a D-15? I would go with a Corsair H70/H80 (or equivalent newer model from Corsair/Cooler Master/NZXT) at a minimum.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 20, 2017)

I ordered the kraken 62 cuz its sexy 

good performance/aesthetic

i agree d-15 is massive



Norton said:


> Corsair H70/H80.



need at least 280's aio to be equivalent or better than D-15


----------



## Rosie Scenario (Apr 20, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> After reading reviews on Swiftech AIO I gave up the idea. Premature leakage seems to be a HUGE problem. So Switftech is no go. I will either wait for EKWB to put out a new AIO or simply put a third fan on the D15.


U14s? That works.


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2017)

ERazer said:


> need at least 280's aio to be equivalent or better than D-15


The *H80i GT* in this review respectfully disagrees with you:







http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/72...formance-liquid-cpu-cooler-review/index7.html

The D-15 is a damn fine cooler, one of the best air coolers out there imo, but some of the smaller AIO's have outstanding performance.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 21, 2017)

How about H115i? Best right now?


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 21, 2017)

The so called "quiet" modes are all ridiculously loud. No wonder they achieve sub 70°C temperatures... Make it even further loose.


----------



## VSG (Apr 21, 2017)

Norton said:


> The *H80i GT* in this review respectfully disagrees with you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't believe those results for one second. You can't simply use a thicker radiator with a single fan and have it be better than a bigger radiator with more fans and much larger surface area.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 21, 2017)

VSG said:


> I don't believe those results for one second. You can't simply use a thicker radiator with a single fan and have it be better than a bigger radiator with more fans and much larger surface area.


Only way to tell is to conduct a test using the same fans on both set ups.


----------



## VSG (Apr 21, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Only way to tell is to conduct a test using the same fans on both set ups.



The way I see it is, a cooler is not just a radiator or heatsink. It is the complete package including thermal paste, fans etc. But I will save you the trouble- even on the same fan at the same fan speed(s), a dual 120 mm radiator will outperform a single 120 mm radiator. I have tested it across multiple products- CLCs, expandable AIOs, custom loops.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 21, 2017)

VSG said:


> I don't believe those results for one second. You can't simply use a thicker radiator with a single fan and have it be better than a bigger radiator with more fans and much larger surface area.



H80i Came with two fans that pushed a metric shit ton of air 

Also the review of it here has it beating the D-15 as well.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/H80iGT/6.html


----------



## Hood (Apr 21, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> As good as the D15 is for my mild OC on 5820K, it is simply too big for placement of other components. I am thinking of going AIO and get rid of the D15. So what is considered the best performer in terms of AIO that will beat D15 in performance while still being quiet? I am seeing controdictive results from different review sites. Over here Predator280 seems to be the best, while some other site claim Corsair H110/H115 are the best. Really confused here.
> 
> Thank you!


I have an H100 from 4 years ago, still working great in a system I sold to a friend.  Currently running an H110 bought 2 years ago.  No noise, leaks, or any other problems from either.  Never heard any pump noise, but the Corsair fans that come with are somewhat loud at high RPMs, so I replaced with Noctua redux.  The Corsair leaking problem mentioned  was very rare and limited to one bad batch, I think.  The EKWB Predators had a 10% failure rate from leaking at the water block, but were quickly updated and fixed.  Get the H115i, Corsair AIOs are generally very reliable, and perform well, within a couple degrees of custom loop with same size radiator.  I went with AIO water for the same reason, air cooler takes too much room, hard to access ports and headers, stress on motherboard...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2017)

The relatively new Be quiet Silent Loop series are pretty good AIO's and come in 3 different sizes and you guessed it..... they are all pretty much silent with very good cooling performance too.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 21, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> H80i Came with two fans that pushed a metric shit ton of air
> 
> Also the review of it here has it beating the D-15 as well.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/H80iGT/6.html


it did beat it but a cost sounding like a jet engine


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 21, 2017)

AiO's also have the luxury of displacing the cooler volume to location where you have enough case space. Something I had to do in my mATX case because PSU was getting in the way. I could only use crappy low profile coolers. But with AiO, water block on CPU wasn't restricted and the radiator was moved to front case intake where I had plenty of space.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2017)

I should also have mentioned earlier, the Be quiet (240mm) also beats the D15..........................

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cooling/97741-quiet-silent-loop-240mm/?page=2


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 21, 2017)

ERazer said:


> it did beat it but a cost sounding like a jet engine



I never tried to argue that fact. 

All I am saying is that smaller AIOs can outperform huge towers, but at the expense of silence for sure!


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 21, 2017)

So the best scenario will be:

H115i with Noctua fans?


----------



## quest_for_silence (Apr 21, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> So the best scenario will be:
> 
> H115i with Noctua fans?


Can't say, but broadly speaking, take also into consideration that: a) any AIO has an expiration date (YMMV), differently from air coolers; b) AIOs don't cool mobo power circuitry (VRM and so on) usually (unless you have the rad right upon them with pull fan configuration), so have a look to relevant temperature if you overclock your 2011 CPU.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> So the best scenario will be:
> 
> H115i with Noctua fans?


Well if you are considering the H115i, check out the 280mm Be quiet first, it will be quiet without the need for a fan change, here is a review, I think they are just a really good balance between performance and acoustics............

http://www.eteknix.com/be-quiet-silent-loop-280mm-aio-cpu-cooler-review/5/


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 21, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Well if you are considering the H115i, check out the 280mm Be quiet first, it will be quiet without the need for a fan change, here is a review, I think they are just a really good balance between performance and acoustics............
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/be-quiet-silent-loop-280mm-aio-cpu-cooler-review/5/



I will definitely look into that.  EKWB pulled the Predator280 from market and it made choosing one so much harder.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 21, 2017)

arctic has some good ones that come in push pull as intakes (the best way for an AIO) - those are usually pretty good -

Enermax used to have some that were good too (for temps, they were loud)
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214061&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Liquid+/+Water+Cooling-_-N82E16835214061&gclid=CK7ZxfiPttMCFYyMaQodwC4IKA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 22, 2017)

So in terms of performance and noise level, only a handful of AIO can beat D15 with two fans. So the question is if I get D15 with triple fans, it becomes unbeatable?


----------



## VSG (Apr 22, 2017)

Noctua fans aren't really that great on high airflow restriction CLC rads. Go with something such as the Corsair ML, be quiet! Silent Wings 3 or EK Vardar (120 mm).


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 22, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> So in terms of performance and noise level, only a handful of AIO can beat D15 with two fans. So the question is if I get D15 with triple fans, it becomes unbeatable?




Of the back of my head yes 3 fans improve perf but not significantly. It give another 1C or 2C of performance in best case scenario.  It is still the cooler at the top.

Rather than a new cooler, I wonder how is he space in your case? How is it interfering with your Fury? Maybe can improve from that? I still recommend air cooler any day. If size I important I recommend an nh d9l a sort of mini d15. Put 3 fans on it. Though temp wise it may be worse.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 22, 2017)

This whole thread sounds to me that you simply want to buy something new because you're bored, because it never sounded like you really *need* to change anything. I wouldn't change it for the sake of comfort or luxury, but that's just my opinion. 

_Never touch a running system._


----------



## heky (Apr 22, 2017)

Wait for the new EK stuff...i have the Predator 240 1.1, and it is just awesome...its silent, keeps the overclocked 5820k cool and it is expandable! Also you can drain the unit anytime and replace the coolant. Or just change the tubes to clear ones and add some color of your liking...better than any of those CLC type junk. Oh...also...the pump is WAAAAY better too!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> So in terms of performance and noise level, only a handful of AIO can beat D15 with two fans. So the question is if I get D15 with triple fans, it becomes unbeatable?


But still too big


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Apr 22, 2017)

Kanan said:


> _Never touch a running system._



I've touched one and it's a shocking experience


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 22, 2017)

Kanan said:


> This whole thread sounds to me that you simply want to buy something new because you're bored, because it never sounded like you really *need* to change anything. I wouldn't change it for the sake of comfort or luxury, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> _Never touch a running system._


Eh nope. Did you miss the point that D15 is freaking huge and keeps dumping heat right onto FuryX radiator? During summer when I stress both CPU and GPU it would cook the FuryX.



heky said:


> Wait for the new EK stuff...i have the Predator 240 1.1, and it is just awesome...its silent, keeps the overclocked 5820k cool and it is expandable! Also you can drain the unit anytime and replace the coolant. Or just change the tubes to clear ones and add some color of your liking...better than any of those CLC type junk. Oh...also...the pump is WAAAAY better too!



After reading TPU review that is what I figured. EK AIO seems to be the best.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2017)

Well if you can live with a little pump noise or of course have a pump PWM header on your motherboard then Swiftech might be a solution too.........................

http://www.swiftech.com/h240x2.aspx


----------



## Rosie Scenario (Apr 22, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> So in terms of performance and noise level, only a handful of AIO can beat D15 with two fans. So the question is if I get D15 with triple fans, it becomes unbeatable?


The Italian bloke mentioned yesterday that yes, you can get a couple of Cs difference with a quiet AIO, but you sacrifice the MB /vrm cooling due to lack of airflow. I cannot link to positives as I'm about to go gaming again. And It's saturday so I've indulged. 
Enjoy water if you're dedicated but man, those 50 series don't go that hot. I mentioned the U14S if space is a problem. Nice brown fan and decent TIM in the box. I fitted and forgot it two years ago. Works great And I top the leaderboards in cpuz (although I probably don't now).


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2017)

Been keeping track of VRM temps for a couple of years now as I test my coolers. I will say this and leave it be digested. The difference between an AIO in an open air chassis and a tower cooler is 2-3 degrees on the VRM! Nothing to be worried about. Fact is, that in a closed chassis, you will get more air flow to that area due to the front and rear fans, where my open air chassis depends solely on the CPU cooler to provide any airflow to the VRM.


----------



## Hood (Apr 22, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Been keeping track of VRM temps for a couple of years now as I test my coolers. I will say this and leave it be digested. The difference between an AIO in an open air chassis and a tower cooler is 2-3 degrees on the VRM! Nothing to be worried about. Fact is, that in a closed chassis, you will get more air flow to that area due to the front and rear fans, where my open air chassis depends solely on the CPU cooler to provide any airflow to the VRM.


One day when i was bored, I installed my rear case fan blowing inwards at an angle, directly sending cool outside air across the VRM/socket/RAM area, and you are absolutely right - my temps in these areas dropped only 1 degree.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 22, 2017)

There are a few AIO coolers that beat the Noctua D15. Hell even the Thermalright le Grand Macho RT (an air cooler) beats the Noctua D15 (literally the most underrated AIO cooler in the world right now). However, either of these air coolers would be all you need. AIO coolers have a terrible price to performance ratio and just way too many points of failure.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> There are a few AIO coolers that beat the Noctua D15. Hell even the Thermalright le Grand Macho RT (an air cooler) beats the Noctua D15 (literally the most underrated AIO cooler in the world right now). However, either of these air coolers would be all you need. AIO coolers have a terrible price to performance ratio and just way too many points of failure.



I cannot agree more that when an AIO first hits the market they price is astronomical. However, after a couple of months there are sales, and once the new series of cooler arrive, the older, but no less impressive coolers can be had at rock bottom pricing. For instance, the H80i which was brought up earlier can be had for much less investment as when it released.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Eh nope. Did you miss the point that D15 is freaking huge and keeps dumping heat right onto FuryX radiator? During summer when I stress both CPU and GPU it would cook the FuryX.


Uh no, but what's the temperature of the Fury X in summer? Simply install the radiator elsewhere if you can. 


Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Hell even the Thermalright le Grand Macho RT (an air cooler) beats the Noctua D15 (literally the most underrated AIO cooler in the world right now).


Grand Macho RT is not an AIO cooler, it's a standard tower cooler and definitely not better than the D15. 

http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/56/le-grand-macho-rt


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 23, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I cannot agree more that when an AIO first hits the market they price is astronomical. However, after a couple of months there are sales, and once the new series of cooler arrive, the older, but no less impressive coolers can be had at rock bottom pricing. For instance, the H80i which was brought up earlier can be had for much less investment as when it released.



Agreed. Also, off the


Kanan said:


> Uh no, but what's the temperature of the Fury X in summer? Simply install the radiator elsewhere if you can.
> 
> Grand Macho RT is not an AIO cooler, it's a standard tower cooler and definitely not better than the D15.
> 
> http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/56/le-grand-macho-rt



I never said the le Grand Macho RT was an AIO cooler, it's a an air cooler. And it does best the Noctua D15- you might want to read TPU's own review where they clearly state this (also many other sites have it besting the Noctua D15).

How does it beat it? Well at idle, the D15 barely (and I mean barely beats the Macho RT). However, at overclocked and full load, the le Grand Macho RT has cooler temps than the Noctua D15. Furthermore, it's significantly quietier than the D15 and it's about $20-$25 cheaper.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I never said the le Grand Macho RT was an AIO cooler, it's a an air cooler. And it does best the Noctua D15- you might want to read TPU's own review where they clearly state this (also many other sites have it besting the Noctua D15).


Read your own quote, you did say it's an "underrated AIO" in the "( )".
I read that review already, and they are about equal. But Grand Macho loses on idle and on this:





So for me the D15 is the winner, even when slim. It also looks (arguably) better.  You could also install a 3rd fan or better fans than Noctua ones and increase the performance of NH-D15 further, I doubt the Grand Macho can mess with that. It's simply a inferior design imo.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Read your own quote, you did say it's an "underrated AIO" in the "( )".
> I read that review already, and they are about equal. But Grand Macho loses on idle and on this:
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I guess I did. That was typo.. My bad. But like I said, you are talking about idle temps... I have seen the Noctua D15 beating the le Grand Macho RT at idle from .25 to 1 degree Celsius- that is nothing. Full load the le Grand Macho RT always beats it. Also, it is a lot quieter and it is cheaper which play a part in it being the superior air cooler. You can say the D15 is better, but it simply isn't. Again, it's one of the most underrated air cooler on the market. Thermalright needs more love and not to take away from Noctua which makes amazing products, but in this comparison, the le Grand Macho RT comes out on top man.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Haha I guess I did. That was typo.. My bad. But like I said, you are talking about idle temps... I have seen the Noctua D15 beating the le Grand Macho RT at idle from .25 to 1 degree Celsius- that is nothing. Full load the le Grand Macho RT always beats it. Also, it is a lot quieter and it is cheaper which play a part in it being the superior air cooler. You can say the D15 is better, but it simply isn't. Again, it's one of the most underrated air cooler on the market. Thermalright needs more love and not to take away from Noctua which makes amazing products, but in this comparison, the le Grand Macho RT comes out on top man.


Yeah np. But look at the graphic again, it's not idle, it's highest stress with OC. I don't think the Grand Macho is underrated, but it's certainly not better than the D15 if you modify both coolers, because I don't think it can mess with a dual tower design in terms of airflow and effective cooling space/mass.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah np. But look at the graphic again, it's not idle, it's highest stress with OC. I don't think the Grand Macho is underrated, but it's certainly not better than the D15 if you modify both coolers, because I don't think it can mess with a dual tower design in terms of airflow and effective cooling space/mass.



Look at this:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7986/thermalright-le-grand-macho-rt-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html

In almost every temp and sound test the Macho beats the D15. If you look at the TPU review they concluded very similar results as well. When you mix all of this with the fact that the Macho is also cheaper, it clearly becomes the better cooler. You  mentioned that you can put another fan on the D15, but you do realize that you can put an additional fan on the Macho also right? I'm not saying it decimates the D15, but overall it cools better, is more quiet and is cheaper- that is tough to argue.

Also... the Noctua D15 is UGLY lol I think their products are amazing, but I have always hated their tan and brown color scheme because it is hard to match with other products.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Look at this:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7986/thermalright-le-grand-macho-rt-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html
> 
> ...


You're somehow ignoring my arguments, at least half of them, so I'm gonna ignore your "arguments" (that are none to me anyway) and simply say: no, D15 is better, see TPU and my arguments I even repeated - this is offtopic anyway, let's leave it.

The D15 is ugly in your opinion, but I said 3 times now that you can change the fans with better ones, and I still bet, with upgraded fans on BOTH coolers, that the D15 would clearly win. 3 fans vs. 2, 3x upgraded vs. 1-2x upgraded, I don't know how good the Thermalright fan is, but I know the Noctua ones aren't optimal to say the least.

Again let's leave it be, I won't accept it anyway, I think my arguments are simply better.

PS. I don't care about 25 bucks~ when I only replace the cooler in 5 years or more - the guarantee Noctua gives me to fit on any CPU is way more worth than that. I bought this D14 for example, to stay with me for at least two or three systems. And I bought it for 50 bucks off ebay, at Rascom (that's the mother company of Noctua). 2nd hand they said, but it was like new, I didn't find anything wrong with it.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> You're somehow ignoring my arguments, at least half of them, so I'm gonna ignore your "arguments" (that are none to me anyway) and simply say: no, D15 is better, see TPU and my arguments I even repeated - this is offtopic anyway, let's leave it.
> 
> The D15 is ugly in your opinion, but I said 3 times now that you can change the fans with better ones, and I still bet, with upgraded fans on BOTH coolers, that the D15 would clearly win. 3 fans vs. 2, 3x upgraded vs. 1-2x upgraded, I don't know how good the Thermalright fan is, but I know the Noctua ones aren't optimal to say the least.
> 
> ...



I'm not posting arguments, I'm posting facts. This is not my opinion that the Macho RT is better than the D15- this is a fact. I'm basing all of this off of reviews and thermal benchmarks directly comparing the two. Your argument is simply that the D15 is better just because you say it is and I am telling you that isn't the case. The fans on the D15 are already great fans- sure you can find quieter ones, but it would be tough to find ones that perform better. Same thing with the fan on the Macho- one of the best fans in the world in terms of performance and and quietness. Then you keep saying two fans beat one and in this scenario that simply isn't true. With one fan, the Macho RT beats the D15 with two fans. If you give the Noctua an additional fan and the Macho RT an additional fan the Macho still comes out on top. Then you speak of cons... the only real con of the Macho is that it is big and it can sometimes block RAM slots or the pcie slot. However, on Intel Z270 boards and the new AM4 boards this isn't an issue.

Again to recap- you posted one screenshot of thermal results and posted two reviews which include a review from our very own TPU and both reviews contradict pretty much everything you are saying. You are right, there is no reason to continue this argument because you will never accept facts.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah whatever, I'll stay with my opinion, you're doing the same mistake again. Bye.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah whatever, I'll stay with my opinion, you're doing the same mistake again. Bye.



Your opinion is just that- an opinion. I didn't provide an opinion, I provided facts directly taken from a Techpowerup review and a Tweaktown review. So based on what you are saying, the reviews are lying. Lol are you smoking the devil's lettuce?


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Your opinion is just that- an opinion. I didn't provide an opinion, I provided facts directly taken from a Techpowerup review and a Tweaktown review. So based on what you are saying, the reviews are lying. Lol are you smoking the devil's lettuce?


You live in your fantasy world and you have every right to do that. My facts say different things, my arguments too. Sorry man.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> You live in your fantasy world and you have every right to do that. My facts say different things, my arguments too. Sorry man.



Hahahaha! So in la la land, Techpowerup reviews and Tweaktown reviews are nothing, but lies. Got it! Fortunately, I don't live in la la land. That's the problem with arguing with a fan boy- no matter what logic you use or what evidence you provide they will dispute everything no matter what. Where most people think the brown Noctua fans are ugly, you actually think they look nice which actually proves my point.

Anyways...

I know that the Kraken X61 out cools the Noctua D15... I am sure some of the top tier corsair's do as well. I know the 360mm Artic freezer also out performs the D15, but it is huge.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 24, 2017)

FuryX raditor placement in Define R5 is limited. Either as front intake, which dumps 300watt of waste heat in case or exhaust, behind D15.

Grand Macho beats D15 no question. I am waiting for EKWB modular MLC AIO to show up now.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 24, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> FuryX raditor placement in Define R5 is limited. Either as front intake, which dumps 300watt of waste heat in case or exhaust, behind D15.
> 
> Grand Macho beats D15 no question. I am waiting for EKWB modular MLC AIO to show up now.



Either way you're going to be dumping heat into the case...the AIO modulars are good but i always worry about the refill sealing on those.  The corsair series seems the most fitting for a decent lazy cooler.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 24, 2017)

In a perfect world i would either go full blown custom loop, or D15 plus a powerful GPU that don't need AIO

Depends on when MLC show up though


----------



## Jetster (Apr 24, 2017)

NZXT Kraken X62 


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146056


----------



## Komshija (Apr 24, 2017)

Our PC magazine tested a bunch of AIO coolers recently. Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 beat them all, including NZXT Kraken X62 and also received a "highly recommended" badge. The only negative side of Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 was bulkiness due to dual push-pull configuration.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 24, 2017)

Honestly most of the time, AIO isn't really needed unless you are doing something crazy- it is just recommended that you have a modern case (a case with a psu shroud) to maximize cooling. Look at my build that I am going to be doing in a couple of weeks: I am going to be using the Phanteks P400 tempered glass version. My main CUP cooler will be a Thermalright le Grand Macho RT. In addition, I will have two Thermalright TY-147B 120mm fans- one in the front and one in the rear for a push/ pull configuration. One cpu cooler and 2 fans is all need to keep my system cool.


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2017)

just came here a little bit late,
About AIO water coolers, Asetek made Quality items, i have been using a Thermaltake one, Water 3.0 pro, for moar than 3 years, great unit, great performance, little size and the most important thing, tubing is tick, mobile connectors / fittings that allow you to put it and save and manage tubing for better airflow / space inside the case, also since it has a 50mm thick rad will be easy to install on every case almost,  i know that there was some dark days with some AIO brands, but in this world everything fails suddenly,  so dont come with silly stuff ... 

*Some other options i may recommend in case you still interested on some AIO water coolers:
*
_Thermaltake water 3.0 Extreme, 240mm rad, same tubing and controls for pump and other functions, 
Thermaltake Water  3.0 Ultimate, larger rand in all Water series, 360 rad, same tubing and functions, 
Antec Khuler H2O_

_CryoRig AIO, nice blower for rams and VRM's on water block top, i love it!

Cooler master neptopn, seidon, both perform great, the unique con is the weak tubing, contrary they were on high steps of the list, 
_
i hate the paste they use to pre-apply to all AIO, i normally replace it with Arctic MX4 no matter model or brand of the AIO, i always replace paste, even for customer buils...


Regards,


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like EKWB's new MLC line is pushed to Q3. Guess I am in no hurry for the while. Already ordered the 3rd fan for the D15. Once I have new AIO installed I will be using these NF-A15 fans for case fans.


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Once I have new AIO installed I will be using these NF-A15 fans for case fans.


if these ones have decent o better static pressure you might consider replacing the ones on the rad with'em, 

Regards,


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good point! Thanks!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 24, 2017)

Jetster said:


> NZXT Kraken X62
> 
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146056



Installed mine over the weekend and i already noticed some difference 2-3 degree lower when benching and it doesn't bounce around, lower temp on normal use as well. Noise sound the same to me and i have my rig on bench top. Infinity mirror is sexy as hell if your into RGB


----------



## purecain (Apr 24, 2017)

I was looking at this to put me on while I save for a high end kit. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019QJNR7S/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 25, 2017)

purecain said:


> I was looking at this to put me on while I save for a high end kit. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019QJNR7S/?tag=tec053-21


To me, that is a high end kit


----------

